

DIY Remote-controlled air conditioning using a Mac, INSTEON devices & PHP - gboudreau
http://www.pommepause.com/blog/2009/07/remote-controlled-air-conditioning-using-mac-os-x-and-shion/

======
joshu
Got some really good leads for my personal projects from this one. Thanks.

